# Haydnesque holiday



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm going to Spain for a week, so I decided to 'pimp up' my Haydn mp3 player section with the following ingredients:

Piano Sonata #59 in E flat Major (Jeno Jando).

String Quartet Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor, 'Fifths' (Buchberger quartet).

Symphony #46 in B Major (Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik).

Symphony #103 in E flat Major (Günther Herbig, Dresdner Philharmonie).

The Creation (Adreas Spering, Disc 1 Parts & II).

The rules: pick 5 (delicious) Haydnesque ingredients, mix 'em up (match up major and minor modes well) and serve.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Piano Trio in G "Gypsy" -Vienna Piano Trio

Il Mondo Della Luna - Dorati

Symphony No 93 - Szell

Symphony No. 95 (there's your minor) - Szell

The Seasons - Beecham


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Excellent choices - I'd definitely add a quartet for good measure though . And, why not profit from Haydn's choices of Sturm und Drang symphonies ?


----------

